# My Greatest Invention



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

My "magnum opus"



Here is a teaser pic. I know you can't tell what it is. I'm not ready to completely reveal it yet.














I cannot post too much detail at this point, I still need to apply for patent, and I am still tweaking the design. This is something Ive been working for about 8 months. I've built at least seven prototypes, first out of wood, then aluminum. I am going to go out on a limb and say this could very well revolutize several areas of the fishing world. I hope that when I am able to reveal it to you, that you agree.

*****************************************************************************************



UPDATE: JUST FILED WITH US PATENT OFFICE: I can now LEGALLY claim "Patent Pending". Sorry to keep you waiting guys. The waiting is over. I hope you like it.



INTRODUCING THE FISHING MULE



What does a mule do? A mule carries your stuff where you want to go. The fishing mule, carries your stuff, where you want to go. 



Here is a video of the fishing mule in action








Will post still pictures later... enough waiting



Please remember this is a prototype that has been torn apart, changed, put back together, several times. I would not sell this one. It has been grinded on, welded on, beat on, disassembled, reassembled, etc. Some of things will look slightly different when the final product is put together.



You can use this for surf fishing, wade fishing, flounder gigging, crabbing, tow it behind your canoe or kayak for extra space, throw shells and sand fleas in it and let the sand sift out and leave the shells and sand fleas behind. You can take it on the river tubing and put your beer cooler in it. It's got mounting rails and brackets for adding things. You could have a honda generator in this thing and mount lights to it while you wade gig. You can wade fish and take all your stuff out on the water. Put it out there and throw the anchor, set a few rods, crack a beer open. Put four rods in it, grab on the back rail, and swim out to the second sand bar. Deploy all four rods, swim back. Or just throw your anchor and fish four rods right on the sand bar... Cast your mullet net, scoop up a bunch of them empty them right in your cooler in tow. Guys I think of new ideas for this thing all the time. I'm sure there is plenty more I have not thought of. 



Enough for now, I am going to hit the publish button so you can all get off my ass :moon



By the way, this is only one of three versions I am going to manufacture


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I have absolutely no idea but good luck.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be posting more pics... stay tuned...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a lid to something?:letsdrink


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a surf fishing platform for fishing Cobia from the beach!!!!!

maybe.....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:sleeping:sleeping

you get us all reved up with the title "My Greatest Invention", only to give us a sideways pic ofwhat appears to be a frame of aaluminum square and then tell us you cant reveal any details???

:sleeping:sleeping


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

R/C surf bait delivery system. Used to get bait out from the beach without losing limbs to sharks?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/11/2010)*:sleeping:sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry Sculls... just thought it would fun to generate some interest, see what kind of ideas you guys come up with


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

idk i see a big tank in the back and tubes everywhere. 

safe meth lab?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a GINORMOUS brownie pan!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Will it get a warm beer down to optimal temp. in 10 seconds or less?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *BIGRIGZ (2/11/2010)*It's a surf fishing platform for fishing Cobia from the beach!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> maybe.....




Man...Where do I get mine? We could whack the Pompano...Going to need a couple rod holder and a cool place for my brew..Talk about sunburnt:hotsun


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Dylan (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BIGRIGZ (2/11/2010)*It's a surf fishing platform for fishing Cobia from the beach!!!!!
> ...




I got the rod holders you need, I'll even weld you a beer holder ON Your rod holder


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *Dylan (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BIGRIGZ (2/11/2010)*It's a surf fishing platform for fishing Cobia from the beach!!!!!
> ...


its called a ladder dylan :banghead


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

its a mullet gun.....

similar to a potato gun, but this one allows you to strip line off your Penn 6/0 and then LAUNCH your bait complete with the weight over 100 yards into the surf..... 

WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!!!!!

We call it the "mullet cannon"...:moon 

OK. I am just kidding, but wouldn't that be a great invention?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a clamp holder.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *SaltAddict (2/11/2010)*It's a clamp holder.




LMAO!!! Good one


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (2/11/2010)*its a mullet gun.....
> 
> similar to a potato gun, but this one allows you to strip line off your Penn 6/0 and then LAUNCH your bait complete with the weight over 100 yards into the surf.....
> 
> ...




The OLE Spray Alot of It!

I 've often tought of the exact same thing. Your Mullet might even get tenderized some too, help chum the water, kinda like cutting one up alittle. I bet it would work, a potatoe gun popping a mullet out there. I would love to try it. Might be attacked by Seagulls if the wind is blowing onshore, and the mullet just couldn't handle alot of spray. 



Now , where were we? Oh, yea, the invention . Looks like a square of angle iron for a heavy duty cleaning table.:letsdrink


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I got it figured out took me a few minutes and had to bring more light to the picture and blow it up. But Im on to you !! Wow I started my first prototype tonight of my own and filled out the patent information. I will send it in tomorrow !! Thanks :nonono Just kidding . Have no idea what it is but either way I wouldnt do that type of thing . Better becareful though


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

"Dry Granular Deep Root Feeder"(Patented), "Dplantmann's Surf Fishing Burley Bag", "Dplantmann's Low Imparct

Weeding Tool", "Dplantmann's Heron Stop System", "Dplantmann's Goose Stop System" to name a few.



I get ideas for new items on a daily basis. The key is to write them down when they pop into your head.



The latest thing was a "Vibrating Stripper Pole" - Why shouldn't she enjoy herself a little bit while performing?







My inventiveness/creativeness is for hire. PM me if interested. 

Simplicity is king...


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

When I was in highschool (Long time ago), We invented an aerosol spray to color a fart so you wouldn't accidently walk into it. I don't know why, but it never sold???


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Dplantmann (2/12/2010)*"Dry Granular Deep Root Feeder"(Patented), "Dplantmann's Surf Fishing Burley Bag", "Dplantmann's Low Imparct
> Weeding Tool", "Dplantmann's Heron Stop System", "Dplantmann's Goose Stop System" to name a few.
> 
> I get ideas for new items on a daily basis. The key is to write them down when they pop into your head.
> ...


I am reminded of Michael Keaton in "Night Shift"

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/4tT3rAo2s4s&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

Jim


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Are those nipple clips?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry guys, didn't mean to string you along this long. I fully intended on filling out the patent paperwork by now, so I could reveal it. I have been putting it off, because I hate paperwork. I cant wait to show you guys what I'm building


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

go ahead... Admit it! Those are indeed NIPPLE CLIPS! Borrowed from Clay-doh....:moon


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I always wanted to build some tripod platform/towers with a chair on top and narrow ladder up the side. Swim them out to the second sand bar and set 'em up. The waves would pass around the legs and the tripods would sit on the bottom with 8 to 10 ft over the waterline. Rent 'em out for Cobe and pomp fishin'. What 'chall think about that.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Breeze Fabricators (2/13/2010)*I always wanted to build some tripod platform/towers with a chair on top and narrow ladder up the side. Swim them out to the second sand bar and set 'em up. The waves would pass around the legs and the tripods would sit on the bottom with 8 to 10 ft over the waterline. Rent 'em out for Cobe and pomp fishin'. What 'chall think about that.




I think thats a great idea... and honestly, it would be "compatible with" what I am working on... That's all Im saying lol. Tim, we might could work together on a little somethin


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FelixH (2/11/2010)*Will it get a warm beer down to optimal temp. in 10 seconds or less?


Now that would revolutionize fishing! :letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

First four prototypes were made of wood, and were heavy. Just for proof of concept. Not intended for actual use. Not sure of weight.

First aluminum protoype was fully functional, but very heavy. About 70 pounds

Second aluminum prototype fully functional, still heavy... 45 pounds

Third aluminum protoype , full functional, 32 pounds!!! Yeah baby! Now we are talking. Id still like to shave off about 5 pounds but its getting to the point I cant figure out where to lose weight and still keep strength. Now I know what it must feel like to try and make a race car and keep weight down.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT idea...

The possible legal questions bother me though. Where do you launch them? Liability? Coast Guard hazard to navigation?

Again GREAT idea...

I don't think you'd get much grief on a personal use kinda thing. But as soon as you try to rent one out...

Don't mean to be THAT guy, but somebody has to be.

Jim


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

It aint a boat! LOL


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *jim t (2/13/2010)*GREAT idea...
> 
> The possible legal questions bother me though. Where do you launch them? Liability? Coast Guard hazard to navigation?
> 
> ...




Oh wait you were talking about tims tripod of cobia love, my bad !


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I bet the National Seashore Park Nazi's would come by and write you a ticket for something if you tried Tim's idea. Probably something along the lines of "SIR! You are impeding the travel of SEA TURTLES, SIR!!!!!"................


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (2/13/2010)*I bet the National Seashore Park Nazi's would come by and write you a ticket for something if you tried Tim's idea. Probably something along the lines of "SIR! You are impeding the travel of SEA TURTLES, SIR!!!!!"................


wow way to be a douche bag. my guess is you have walked through a bird colony or werewalking you dog on the beach or something stupid like that and was asked to stop and you threw a hissy fit thinking this is public property i can do what i want.

anyway not to completely derail the thread maybe i have no clue what it could be, my best guess is a base for the cobia stand so one leg dosent sink in and tip it over.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*angus_cow_doctor (2/13/2010)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>I bet the National Seashore Park Nazi's would come by and write you a ticket for something if you tried Tim's idea. Probably something along the lines of "SIR! You are impeding the travel of SEA TURTLES, SIR!!!!!"................</DIV>
> 
> wow way to be a douche bag. my guess is you have walked through a bird colony or werewalking you dog on the beach or something stupid like that and was asked to stop and you threw a hissy fit thinking this is public property i can do what i want.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


please tell me your were being sarcastic....


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *specslayer (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (2/13/2010)*I bet the National Seashore Park Nazi's would come by and write you a ticket for something if you tried Tim's idea. Probably something along the lines of "SIR! You are impeding the travel of SEA TURTLES, SIR!!!!!"................
> ...




Totally uncalled for.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking about something light enough to float out, maybe even some styrofoam balls around the upper part of the legsand seat . You could tow it out with a yack. Slide the floats off the bottom of the legs, spread 'em out and sink 'em into the sand at the second sand bar. Tie up your yack and climb up for a days cobe fishin'! I don't think the pier guys would like it much if you set up just east of the pier and far enough away to avoid "sinker shots" every day during cobe season:banghead but I think you could set them up daily like the sand chair dudes do and rent 'em. Even if you supplied the yaks I would think for the three or four hottest part of the summer they might rent.:usaflag


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I watched a guy swim a ladder out to the second sand bar one time. It was funny as hell until i thought o shit this guy is going to drown. He finally made it out to the bar with ladder in tow and then he got the ladder set up and before he could get set up he got pounded. Well this continued over and over so he decided to leave and thats when it got real bad. You would probably need some type of forum to sign or insurance.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *specslayer (2/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (2/13/2010)*I bet the National Seashore Park Nazi's would come by and write you a ticket for something if you tried Tim's idea. Probably something along the lines of "SIR! You are impeding the travel of SEA TURTLES, SIR!!!!!"................
> ...




NOPE....

Never walked through any bird colonies. Never had my dog on ANY beach.... Never drank on the beach... I don't even take any glass of any kind to the beach... I am a stickler for following the rules as much as possible. Never been arrested. I think I got 3 speeding tickets in my life, none in the last 10 years.

And, by the way, it IS public property, But no, you can't do whatever you want.

You see, you ASSUMED I was one of those rebellious, non-caring individuals who think they are better than everyone else, the ones that are narcicistic and break all the rules, then are indignant when they get in trouble.

Instead, I am one of those not-so-silent-dissidents who believes our government is spiralling out of control, and 90% of the laws are generated from their intense desire to create a "nanny state".

As a good example, when the speed limit going out to Fort Pickens was reduced to 15 MPH last summer for the birds, I went 15 MPH. Did that stop me from noticing the Park Rangers going WAYYYYY over 15 MPH on their state issued vehicles??? NOPE!

And has anyone ever noticed how the parks employees ride their 4 wheelers all over the beach, and occasionally over the dunes at Pickens??? Of course, I don't take mine over there and ride. That would be illegal! They want you to "do as we say, not as we do".

There was a thread on here last year where one of the Parks employees tried to write a ticket to someone who was picking up glass on the beach as a good samaritan.

And who can forget that classic thread that was also covered by the gulf breeze news, where there was an altercation over somebodies camper tires not being on the camping pad all the way? To be fair, as I recall, there were alot of extenuating circumstances on that one.

All I am saying is thatsome of the Parks Employees act more like Nazis than they should. There are many good, well intentioned, intelligent parks employees as well, but it only takes a few to make them all look bad.

OK... Now that my rant is over, I apologize for the derail. Who knew mentioning sea turtles would lead to this......:doh


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ok get that patent turned in so we can know what this thing is!! i keep checking back for more info and everytime im disappointed:banghead i like the way this thread is goin though:letsdrink very cool


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Tripod cobe tower is a good idea. Better paint 'em day glow orange. They would be no match even for a 16 footer.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Its a fish cooker/crawfish boiler.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

> *choppedliver (2/11/2010)*My "magnum opus"
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a teaser pic. I know you can't tell what it is. I'm not ready to completely reveal it yet......




I am sorry.



I figured out what it was, and it was so brilliant that I could not help myself.... I went ahead and filled out and submitted the patent on the 11th.



I got acknowledgment of pending patent the same day, wow that was fast! I negotiated a short production run with a company I found on http://www.made-in-china.com/



Zhangjiagang City Xinteer Sports & Leisure Products Co., Ltd. drives a hard bargain, but I figure with the 3000% mark up, I can make it back quickly. I agree that the aluminum channel was the way to go, they will stamp the fittings though, so the production cost will be significantly less then your prototype cost to assemble.



The first 5000 units should ship early next month and will be advertised online. In your honor I named it "Chopped Liver's magnum opus"



I know this is a tough blow, and as a consolation I am going to offer you one of the first to be sold in the US. I will give you a great deal, but you have to keep the price 'just between us' since I won't tolerate anyone cutting into my margin on this.



Good luck with your future products, and PLEASE do me a favor and post some pictures for me in the future in case you have any more ideas I can use.











Thanks,


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

I forgot to ask if anyone wanted to pre-order?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Any updates?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *FlounderAssassin (2/20/2010)*Any updates?????????????????????????????????????????????????????




Yes, I'm sorry guys. I finally got started working on the patent drawings and descriptions. Ive got three things I'm working on patent applications and I'm getting better at it. Been working on it the last few days. Should have something ready to be revealed at the beginning of the week. Sorry for the delays, blowing up my BOAT MOTOR on valentines day didn't exactly help me out any.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Make it out of titanium.....should really make it light.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Today was supposed to be paperwork day, and reveal it tomorrow.



Was up till 2am tweaking the prototype. Reduced the weight so much found that it warps under stress :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead



Spent all day trying to figure out how to keep weight same, and make it stronger/more rigid



I am going to buy some more metal tomorrow, cut this prototype up into pieces I can salvage and build another one. Assuming it goes well, I hope to have that done tomorrow. 



Paperwork Monday night/tuesday morning, reveal tuesday night/wednesday morning.



Please hang with me guys, once again sorry for the delay. Guess I spoke too soon. :looser


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I stopped by today and talked to chris for a bit and he showed me this invention...its bad ass. When he finally does unveil it, he'll have folks all along the gulf coast lining up to buy one. Start saving your money now, although from the rough estimate he gave me its not going to cost that much.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

btw...its so simple and so needed that its one of those things that you kick yourself because you should of thought of it first.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I appreciate the positive comments!!!!


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been following this post daily. Can't wait to find out what it is. I'll be looking tonight. Btw is it anything I can use over here in Missississipi?


----------



## hunterfisher (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you have a price range on how much your invention is going to cost. 

Im just curious


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

This is like reading a Sienfeld episode "A thread about nothing" lol


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Is today the day we find out what it is???????


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Boy, talk about building it up and then dragging it out, this better be good! :letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *pmurphy (2/23/2010)*I've been following this post daily. Can't wait to find out what it is. I'll be looking tonight. Btw is it anything I can use over here in Missississipi?




Pmurphy....



You most definitely could use it in MS.... probably more so than us here in Florida. 



I am truly sorry I didn't mean to string you guys along. I have been trying to re-engineer it to make it more rigid, without adding weight to it. This has taken longer than expected. 



I've also got my regular job to deal with, and I have been dealing with renters who are not paying, renters who are leaving, etc.



Today I figured out a way to accomplish the desired effect though and actually drop a pound of weight. Should be about 29-31 pounds when I'm done with it. These changes mean that my patent application would be basically null and void because you cannot patent and then change it midstream. So I am making progress, just not as quickly as I would like


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *hunterfisher (2/23/2010)*Do you have a price range on how much your invention is going to cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Im just curious




I am hoping to get it in the $300 range + - 75 bucks.



I have a guy here in town who I have to outsource some of the labor because I do not have the machinery to do part of it. Really need to do a parts breakdown, and labor breakdown to figure it out. There is a shit ton of labor involved in this 30 pound contraption


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, did you really expect a nuclear powered lemon squeezer to be simple to build??????

Uh-OH........ Did I just say that?:doh

NOBODY heard that from me! :nonono


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

i know that hardly anyone knows me here, but i have been following this now since its inception and i am officially frustrated. i am starting to think i should call shenanigans on this "thing". you just want to see how long you can keep a post going on about nothing. job well done!!!:moon:moon:banghead:banghead let us know already!! but please dont reply to this or any other posts until you have an answer!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

fish on dude!!!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *cliff k (2/23/2010)*i know that hardly anyone knows me here, but i have been following this now since its inception and i am officially frustrated. i am starting to think i should call shenanigans on this "thing". you just want to see how long you can keep a post going on about nothing. job well done!!!:moon:moon:banghead:banghead let us know already!! but please dont reply to this or any other posts until you have an answer!!!




lol not trying to stir it up, I really didn't mean to drag it on. I only respond when someone else posts "hey whats taking so long", because that person bumps it up and starts the madness all over again and I get nasty grams lol


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

chill out guys, it will beworthyour wait.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I will officially admit that I really do know what he is building.REALLY! You will NEVER get it out of me, though! Bamboo shoots under my fingernails, catfish fins in the webs between my toes, cat pee in my mountain dew (OK, so maybe that one would break me!), absolutely NO WAY am I telling what it is.......:hotsun

........................................................................................................................

........................................................................................................................

NOW TAKING MONEY TO REVEAL THE GREAT AND WONDERFUL INVENTION OF CHOPPEDLIVER!!!!! :takephoto

$5 admission fee to the club of secrecy!

:moon


----------



## Blake (Jan 21, 2008)

How about?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

This thread is definitely getting boring :boo , if it's taking you this long tofinish the prototypes and to get all the patent work done do you really think that if you released the identity of the product now that someone would beat you to getting it patented? I highly doubt it...Also there's proof with this thread alone that the idea is yours and that you've been working on it for some time now, I don't know much about patent or copyright laws or how the system works in that area because i've never dealt with it but itjust seems kind of rediculous to me to carrythis on this long. Surely you can understand myfrustration and everyone elses that's "trying" to follow this thread.I'm starting to think that this is all about f^(%ing with our heads. Get on with it alreadyman!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Angler Management (2/25/2010)*This thread is definitely getting boring :boo , if it's taking you this long tofinish the prototypes and to get all the patent work done do you really think that if you released the identity of the product now that someone would beat you to getting it patented? I highly doubt it...Also there's proof with this thread alone that the idea is yours and that you've been working on it for some time now, I don't know much about patent or copyright laws or how the system works in that area because i've never dealt with it but itjust seems kind of rediculous to me to carrythis on this long. Surely you can understand myfrustration and everyone elses that's "trying" to follow this thread.I'm starting to think that this is all about f^(%ing with our heads. Get on with it alreadyman!




Listen , I have apologized for "posting early". Several times. 



I had unforeseen setbacks. I guess you have never had things happen to you out of your control before? I had good intentions. 



Would someone beat me to the patent office? Not likely, but there are certain things that you have to be careful about with the patent process, that you probably are not aware of. And I am no expert in the area either, so I am just trying to cover my ass, not piss you guys off. 



I understand your frustration, but I did not do this to f^&* with anyone's heads. I have made a youtube video today, worked on patent drawings and I'm diligently working on it. It is forthcoming. Please hold your horses.



MODERATOR: Please LOCK THIS THREAD. 



I will post a new one when it is actually DONE.



Sheesh.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Don't worry, not everybody is that impatient.:grouphug I'll check back tomorrow.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't quite understand the impatience...... good luck on the prototype man! Looking forward to seeing what it is.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Take your time and good luck.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

From what i have been told from several people and the research i have done, getting a patient is a joke anyways. Just because i patient something dosent mean someone else cant build it and sell it. Its been a while since i checked ona patient but thats how it used to be.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (2/26/2010)*From what i have been told from several people and the research i have done, getting a patient is a joke anyways. Just because i patient something dosent mean someone else cant build it and sell it. Its been a while since i checked ona patient but thats how it used to be.




It is the only legal recourse you have as an inventor. Might as well use it rather than just give all the copy cats free reign with no possible recourse at all.



I'm close to finishing guys. I'll have it up today. Stayed up to midnight working on it and got up at 430 and been working on it so the PFF natives won't get too restless


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Get 'er Done!!! 

Good Job, Choppedliver. It's nice to see a project through from inception to completion!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *BIGRIGZ (2/26/2010)*Get 'er Done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job, Choppedliver. It's nice to see a project through from inception to completion!






Thanks Ken, been workin on this off and on from inception last year till now... about 10 months. It's deceptively simple looking. But trust me, it's not simple!... Ok, back to work!!!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

OK OK OK...now slowly step away from the keyboard and get back in the garage "AND FINISH ALREADY" LOL


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Pass Time (2/26/2010)*OK OK OK...now slowly step away from the keyboard and get back in the garage "AND FINISH ALREADY" LOL




Actually everything I needed to do was on the computer:moon



Check the original post. THE FISHING MULE IS BORN!



PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS POST. THIS THREAD IS STALE, I STARTED A NEW THREAD : PLEASE LOCK THIS MODERATORS.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

What not locked,,, whats up with the lazy mods here,,,, gggggeeeeezzzzzz,,,,,,, :letsdrink


----------

